# Investors cheer record-setting year on Wall St



## ClosedCaption

Stock market ends 2013 on a new "high" note



> Stock investors will soon be in 401(k) heaven.
> 
> The broad U.S. stock market put an exclamation point on its record-breaking year on the final trading day of 2013, powering to yet another all-time high and posting its biggest percentage gain since 1997, or 16 years ago.
> 
> "Good to the last drop," is the way Dwayne Adams, a certified financial planner at Adams Wealth Management Group, summed up the best year for the Standard & Poor's 500 stock index since 1997. The closely tracked benchmark index rose 29.6%, a mega-move that will be reflected in much fatter retirement account balances when investors rip open their statements in coming weeks.


----------



## TemplarKormac

What good will that be if people die via lack of improper healthcare? When you put all 6 million people back on their plans, then we can celebrate the economy. However, what good is celebrating the economy when you're $17 trillion in debt? Hmm?


----------



## Amelia

It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.


----------



## The Rabbi

I remember when Dems were concerned with income inequality and the rich getting richer.  That was oh, 15 minutes ago.


----------



## chikenwing

Amelia said:


> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.



They have no shame,non not one bit,cried a river while wall street flourished ,during Bush's stay,but now its all good for the annotated one.


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty

The irony.  

Of course, it's evident that Quantiative easing is driving Wall Street's growth, not anything Obama's doing.....not to say QE is a good thing, though.


----------



## Kosh

Yes the stock market always do good under far left rule as that is where the rich shelter their money from the "give me" party.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Amelia said:


> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.



Its cute to see you ignore it and pretend to care about Main Street at all.

Obama is a terrible socialist btw


----------



## Uncensored2008

Obama serves the 1% - as usual.

Leftists are such hypocrites.


----------



## The T

Without the help of the FED and the Taxpayer, [QE_______], they wouldn't have been so damned jubilant would they?


----------



## The T

The Rabbi said:


> I remember when Dems were concerned with income inequality and the rich getting richer. That was oh, 15 minutes ago.


ANd it will change as the political winds via polls change too.

 It's like the weather in Florida...don't like it? Wait 30 minutes, and it will change.


----------



## itfitzme

Amelia said:


> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.



So you are objecting to the measure of economic improvement held by repulicans and conservatives?


Democrats, Republicans Claim High Ground on Economy | CNS News

"But House Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) said Republicans should get the credit for the soaring stock market."

Social Security debate in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

George W. Bush Privatization of Social Security.

"Plan I: Up to two percent of taxable wages could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment in stocks, bonds, and/or mutual funds.

 Plan II: Up to four percent of taxable wages, up to a maximum of $1000, could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment.

 Plan III: One percent of wages on top of FICA, and 2.5% diverted from FICA up to a maximum of $1000, could be voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment"

What is your measure?  Or do you change it based on what you want to believe?


----------



## Londoner

The American Government is run by and for the wealthy whose portfolios thrive as the middle class dies.

This completes the dispossession of the American Worker. 

Good news for Wall Street is when corporate profits are up because production has been moved from expensive US labor markets to Taiwanese sweatshops. Nike investors make more money when their sneaks are made by workers who live under freedom-hating dictators making under $3/day.

Wall Street thrives when Americans are unemployed because their jobs have been shipped to Communist China.

How long will Washington support a dynastic private sector that has partnered with freedom hating nations to destroy the American worker?

It's time we took our country back from the private sector which has sold our nation down river.

And don't talk to me about how we need to lower taxes and deregulate. No amount of tax breaks are going to help American workers underbid labor markets making 3$/day. 

American swallowed poison in 1980. We were told that by liberalizing trade and freeing capital to seek the cheapest labor that the benefits would trickle down. Who knew the jobs would trickle to China and destroy the middle class.

How long will we support a private sector that does more for China and Taiwan than Main Street?


----------



## william the wie

We're overdue for a crash.


----------



## Amelia

itfitzme said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are objecting to the measure of economic improvement held by repulicans and conservatives?
> 
> 
> Democrats, Republicans Claim High Ground on Economy | CNS News
> 
> "But House Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) said Republicans should get the credit for the soaring stock market."
> 
> Social Security debate in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Plan I: Up to two percent of taxable wages could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment in stocks, bonds, and/or mutual funds.
> 
> Plan II: Up to four percent of taxable wages, up to a maximum of $1000, could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment.
> 
> Plan III: One percent of wages on top of FICA, and 2.5% diverted from FICA up to a maximum of $1000, could be voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment"
> 
> What is your measure?  Or do you change it based on what you want to believe?
Click to expand...



If Republicans cheered Wall Street's worth doubling under a GOP administration while millions of people gave up and just left the job market and weren't even being counted as unemployed anymore, Democrats would be bashing Republicans hard for that.

But today Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider.

It's hilarious.  

The homeless children aren't hilarious.  

But liberals are.


----------



## itfitzme

Amelia said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are objecting to the measure of economic improvement held by repulicans and conservatives?
> 
> 
> Democrats, Republicans Claim High Ground on Economy | CNS News
> 
> "But House Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) said Republicans should get the credit for the soaring stock market."
> 
> Social Security debate in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Plan I: Up to two percent of taxable wages could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment in stocks, bonds, and/or mutual funds.
> 
> Plan II: Up to four percent of taxable wages, up to a maximum of $1000, could be diverted from FICA and voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment.
> 
> Plan III: One percent of wages on top of FICA, and 2.5% diverted from FICA up to a maximum of $1000, could be voluntarily placed by workers into private accounts for investment"
> 
> What is your measure?  Or do you change it based on what you want to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans cheered Wall Street's worth doubling under a GOP administration while millions of people gave up and just left the job market and weren't even being counted as unemployed anymore, Democrats would be bashing Republicans hard for that.
> 
> But today Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider.
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> The homeless children aren't hilarious.
> 
> But liberals are.
Click to expand...


What is your point, that you don't have any measure of economic growth?

The unemployment rate has fallen and the employment to population ratio remained flat.

Start there.

Cuz this one makes absolutely no sense " Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider"  Rememer, liberals are communists that want to punish the wealthy and redistribute wealth....

So, what are you talking about?


----------



## The Rabbi

How could you possibly get that out of what she wrote??
The point is that Dems are big honking hypocrites, cheering the very same thing they would be booing if it happened under Republicans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

itfitzme said:


> What is your point, that you don't have any measure of economic growth?
> 
> The unemployment rate has fallen and the employment to population ratio remained flat.
> 
> Start there.
> 
> Cuz this one makes absolutely no sense " Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider"  Rememer, liberals are communists that want to punish the wealthy and redistribute wealth....
> 
> So, what are you talking about?



The paltry economic growth under Obama has been concentrated exclusively to the top 1% - with those gains coming from Federal Reserve "investment" in the largest security firms.

Obama is quite literally taking the wealth of the middle class and giving it to the very rich.

And you leftists cheer him for it.

Further proof that the left is engaged is a war of genocide on the American middle class - or the Bourgeoisie as you used to call us.


----------



## SteadyMercury

I cheer stock market gains regardless of who's trying to take credit, and I'm not the 1%.  What a great year for stock investments man.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> Obama serves the 1% - as usual.
> 
> Leftists are such hypocrites.



Like a true Socialist..wait..


----------



## whitehall

DOW down 135 points today but Barry Hussein has water in his ears from snorkeling all day and he couldn't care less.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Do you have a point whitehall or is it just your usual political blathering?

Dow goes up, Dow goes down. We just hope for more up than down?


----------



## whitehall

SteadyMercury said:


> Do you have a point whitehall or is it just your usual political blathering?
> 
> Dow goes up, Dow goes down. We just hope for more up than down?



All political blathering has a point.


----------



## william the wie

SteadyMercury said:


> Do you have a point whitehall or is it just your usual political blathering?
> 
> Dow goes up, Dow goes down. We just hope for more up than down?


 You'll get it might be scary along the way but you will get your up moves.


----------



## rdean

TemplarKormac said:


> What good will that be if people die via lack of improper healthcare? When you put all 6 million people back on their plans, then we can celebrate the economy. However, what good is celebrating the economy when you're $17 trillion in debt? Hmm?



Substandard Healthcare without maternity or hospital?  Works for me.

Republicans gave us 12 trillion of that debt with wars and no bid contracts and tax cuts for the rich.  They want to "finish the job".


----------



## rdean

Uncensored2008 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, that you don't have any measure of economic growth?
> 
> The unemployment rate has fallen and the employment to population ratio remained flat.
> 
> Start there.
> 
> Cuz this one makes absolutely no sense " Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider"  Rememer, liberals are communists that want to punish the wealthy and redistribute wealth....
> 
> So, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paltry economic growth under Obama *has been concentrated exclusively to the top 1% *- with those gains coming from Federal Reserve "investment" in the largest security firms.
> 
> Obama is quite literally taking the wealth of the middle class and giving it to the very rich.
> 
> And you leftists cheer him for it.
> 
> Further proof that the left is engaged is a war of genocide on the American middle class - or the Bourgeoisie as you used to call us.
Click to expand...


Republicans should love him.  Isn't that what they wanted when they redistributed the wealth of the nation to the top 1%?


----------



## Dot Com

I thought Repubs worshipped the rich?  Whats the prob???


----------



## dblack

The Rabbi said:


> I remember when Dems were concerned with income inequality and the rich getting richer.  That was oh, 15 minutes ago.



Actually, it's simultaneous. I just comes out of the other side of their mouths. You have to stand on the other side of them.


----------



## Amelia

rdean said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, that you don't have any measure of economic growth?
> 
> The unemployment rate has fallen and the employment to population ratio remained flat.
> 
> Start there.
> 
> Cuz this one makes absolutely no sense " Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider"  Rememer, liberals are communists that want to punish the wealthy and redistribute wealth....
> 
> So, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paltry economic growth under Obama *has been concentrated exclusively to the top 1% *- with those gains coming from Federal Reserve "investment" in the largest security firms.
> 
> Obama is quite literally taking the wealth of the middle class and giving it to the very rich.
> 
> And you leftists cheer him for it.
> 
> Further proof that the left is engaged is a war of genocide on the American middle class - or the Bourgeoisie as you used to call us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans should love him.  Isn't that what they wanted when they redistributed the wealth of the nation to the top 1%?
Click to expand...



Poor Dean.  His beloved president is a 1%-er making the 1% richer.  No wonder Dean is so frustrated and lashes out so much.


----------



## The Rabbi

rdean said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What good will that be if people die via lack of improper healthcare? When you put all 6 million people back on their plans, then we can celebrate the economy. However, what good is celebrating the economy when you're $17 trillion in debt? Hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Substandard Healthcare without maternity or hospital?  Works for me.
> 
> Republicans gave us 12 trillion of that debt with wars and no bid contracts and tax cuts for the rich.  They want to "finish the job".
Click to expand...


Hah.  Obama has 17 Trillion dollars in debt with wars and no bid contracts.  At least the GOPs no bid contracts resulted in success.  Obama's no bid contracts resulted in Healthcare.gov.

Is the cognitive dissonance ringing in your ears yet, Deanie?


----------



## SteadyMercury

whitehall said:


> All political blathering has a point.


Usually a poor one. People like you who form their opinions based on which political team it favors generally come out looking pretty stupid.


----------



## SteadyMercury

william the wie said:


> You'll get it might be scary along the way but you will get your up moves.


Not too scary, at least while we're still in accumulation phase with a couple of nice incomes to live off. 

Its when retired in drawdown where rely on the stash to buy beer is when market downs will get scary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> Like a true Socialist..wait..



Actually, socialists always concentrate all wealth and power in a tiny, ruling elite.  Marx didn't attack the elite, the Aristocracy; Marx attacked the middle class, the Bourgeoisie: Just as Obama does.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ahhh see the political shift occurring

Repubs once declared liberals of being socialist and wealth haters with Obama being the king of it all.  Now that its been shown that the Stock market has been great the Repubs are forced to switch opinions.  According to the Republican rule "If Obama does it, I dont like it".  Now Repubs who once saw great benefits in Wall Street doing well now have to reverse their opinions to now say that Wall Street doing well is a bad thing.

Wait, they are saying that at all.  

What they are doing is saying that Wall Street doing well is GOOD and Obama the Socialist is Bad for not being more Socialist...or The Dems are hypocrits for touting Wall Street doing well.

Keep the focus on Dems because if you look, Repubs agree that Wall Street doing well is good and they Disagree that Wall Street doing good under Obama is good.  Confusing huh?  Thats what happens when you believe in two contradictory things at the same time.  It doesnt make sense.

Obama the wealth redistributor socialist has Wall Street posting a great year.  Ask them to explain and watch Their chase the tail explanation. lol


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a true Socialist..wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, socialists always concentrate all wealth and power in a tiny, ruling elite.  Marx didn't attack the elite, the Aristocracy; Marx attacked the middle class, the Bourgeoisie: Just as Obama does.
Click to expand...


So now you're ringing the Class Warfare alarm huh?  Or Nah?  Or Both?


----------



## Uncensored2008

rdean said:


> Republicans should love him.



Republicans like George Soros and Warren Buffet? 

Amazing how so many of the filthy rich, like Matt Damon, Sean Penn, Nancy Pelosi, Larry Ellison, Jeff Bezos, et al. are radical left...

You'd almost get the picture that the left serves the elite, and the right serves the middle. Notice that when Obama engages in his class warfare routine, the "rich" that he attacks are those making $200,000 a year, not the Jeff Bezos types who make a $200 million a year. When you of the left seek to punish "the rich," it is the upper end of the middle class you target - never the actual rich. 

What democrats want is simply to pull the ladder up, to keep the peasantry in poverty and dependent on the "benevolence" of leftist rulers.

The right holds the promise that with hard work and brains, you can make two or three hundred grand a year.

Obama holds the promise that you'll get unemployment for the rest of your life.



> Isn't that what they wanted when they redistributed the wealth of the nation to the top 1%?



The top 1% support the left, because the left supports them. Bill Gates didn't write a check to the Romney campaign, after all - Obama was the one to promote the interests of the richest man in America.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> I thought Repubs worshipped the rich?  Whats the prob???



Yeah, but you "think" Muslims are Christians because they are monotheists.... 


I'm just sayin...


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> So now you're ringing the Class Warfare alarm huh?  Or Nah?  Or Both?



Obama is acting in the same manner as every leftist, from Lenin and Mao, to Castro and Ortega, has acted - eliminate the middle and keep a ruling elite.

Joe Stalin didn't wait in line for hours to get a roll of toilet paper, Mao dined on Beluga Caviar. Leftism is ultimately the quest to return to feudalism.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're ringing the Class Warfare alarm huh?  Or Nah?  Or Both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is acting in the same manner as every leftist, from Lenin and Mao, to Castro and Ortega, has acted - eliminate the middle and keep a ruling elite.
> 
> Joe Stalin didn't wait in line for hours to get a roll of toilet paper, Mao dined on Beluga Caviar. Leftism is ultimately the quest to return to feudalism.
Click to expand...


So now the income gap is something to worry about now huh?  Or Nah?  Or both?


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> So now the income gap is something to worry about now huh?  Or Nah?  Or both?



"Income Gap" is a bullshit phrase that the left employees to wage class warfare - again pointing to the middle and declaring them to be the hated "rich."

My concern is the war waged on small business and the barriers that democrats erect to stop entrapreneurs - the left pulling the ladder up to ensure that the path to financial independence is blocked.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ok so hes a socialist who



> Obama is acting in the same manner as every leftist, from Lenin and Mao, to Castro and Ortega, has acted - eliminate the middle and keep a ruling elite.



Wants to empower the ruling elite but 



> "Income Gap" is a bullshit phrase that the left employees to wage class warfare - again pointing to the middle and declaring them to be the hated "rich."



Made up Income Gap to go after the middle class...Wait this is the best part...Who wants to raise taxes on the top 1% to fool the middle class into thinking...uhhh....and such a Socialist he wants to empower the rich by taxing them more uhhh...

Redistribution....errrr....


----------



## dblack

ClosedCaption said:


> Ok so hes a socialist ....



I've certainly never seen him as a socialist. He's purely corporatist. I think a lot of people see those as one in the same, but there are important differences.


----------



## Delija

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the income gap is something to worry about now huh?  Or Nah?  Or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Income Gap" is a bullshit phrase that the left employees to wage class warfare - again pointing to the middle and declaring them to be the hated "rich."
> 
> My concern is the war waged on small business and the barriers that democrats erect to stop entrapreneurs - the left pulling the ladder up to ensure that the path to financial independence is blocked.
Click to expand...


Reading this thread makes me realize how simple minded so may "experts" on the economy really are. Those who can't think for themselves and make FOX "News" the most watched faux news station  - same idiots that need people like Rush Limbaugh to tell them what to think believe that Hannity is a journalist with any credentials.

Whatever - I've not seen so much disinformation in one place ever. 


Especially like the comment about how well the equity markets (and the economy) did during GWB's time in office - LOL

Obama Derangement Syndrome.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> Ok so hes a socialist who



I realize that to the average leftist the concepts are nothing more than "Left good, right bad."

Clearly you have no idea what socialism means and what it entails.



> Wants to empower the ruling elite but



More a matter of wants to concentrate all power in a tiny elite. The wealthy are already empowered. Where the left objects is that the middle is also empowered. Though individuals in the middle class wield less economic clout than individuals of the left-elite, the aggregate economic clout of the middle exceeds that of the top. The left seeks to change this, to disempower the middle.



> Made up Income Gap to go after the middle class...Wait this is the best part...Who wants to raise taxes on the top 1% to fool the middle class into thinking...uhhh....and such a Socialist he wants to empower the rich by taxing them more uhhh...



Again, the left seeks to destroy the middle. Tax increases are targeted at those earning $200K a year, not the Jeff Bezos pulling down $200 million. The democrats ensure that Bezos et al. are sheltered from the effects of tax increases. 



> Redistribution....errrr....



Obama redistributes from the middle to the top. 

Ownership or control of the means of production.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> I've certainly never seen him as a socialist. He's purely corporatist. I think a lot of people see those as one in the same, but there are important differences.



Obama is a fascist to be sure.

But then, fascism is a form of socialism - the control of the means of production by the state or ruling elite.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've certainly never seen him as a socialist. He's purely corporatist. I think a lot of people see those as one in the same, but there are important differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a fascist to be sure.
> 
> But then, fascism is a form of socialism - the control of the means of production by the state or ruling elite.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't characterize it that way. There's often overlap, gut they're distinct enough. Fascism needn't involve public ownership of the means of production. And socialism isn't, necessarily, rabidly nationalistic. But then, in popular usage at least, we tend to use both terms very broadly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delija said:


> Reading this thread makes me realize how simple minded so may "experts" on the economy really are. Those who can't think for themselves and make FOX "News" the most watched faux news station  - same idiots that need people like Rush Limbaugh to tell them what to think believe that Hannity is a journalist with any credentials.
> 
> Whatever - I've not seen so much disinformation in one place ever.
> 
> 
> Especially like the comment about how well the equity markets (and the economy) did during GWB's time in office - LOL
> 
> Obama Derangement Syndrome.....



Yes, but as is the case with most leftists, you have not a hint of a clue as to the discipline of economics. You may or may not be familiar with the name "Keynes," but you certainly have no grasp of what his theories entailed. You know that DailyKOS tells you that stimulus works, but you don't know anything about the disastrous economy under Nixon/Ford/Carter that proved in real life that Keynesian economics do not work.

You are just another partisan from the hate sites, spewing idiocy on behalf of your party.


----------



## Toro

Hooray for me!

I'm awesome.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> I wouldn't characterize it that way. There's often overlap, gut they're distinct enough. Fascism needn't involve public ownership of the means of production. And socialism isn't, necessarily, rabidly nationalistic. But then, in popular usage at least, we tend to use both terms very broadly.



Mussolini broke from Lenin when he realized that direct ownership by the state was doomed to failure. Said Benito, "Why should the state own the means of production? It is far better to own the owners."

Fascism is a command economy where the state controls, rather than directly owns, the means of production. The state sets the goals, where henchmen with an incentive of profit, execute those goals.  It is absolutely a form of socialism. Particularly with the Obama version of fascism, where the line between government and private is blurred to the point that it is no longer recognizable. Is Kaiser a private or a public entity? With the IRS acting as collection agent, that is a difficult question to answer. AIG is considered private, yet Obama (or his handlers) sets the goals of the corporation.


----------



## Toro

itfitzme said:


> The unemployment rate has fallen and the employment to population ratio remained flat.
> 
> Start there.



If the that ratio had remained the same as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate would be 11% today.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> If the that ratio had remained the same as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate would be 11% today.



????

UE never reached 6% in 2007.

Perhaps you mean 2008? Even then, it wasn't until 2009 that UE was over 10%


----------



## william the wie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the that ratio had remained the same as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate would be 11% today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> UE never reached 6% in 2007.
> 
> Perhaps you mean 2008? Even then, it wasn't until 2009 that UE was over 10%
Click to expand...

People are dropping out of the employment pool and real income per capita is dropping, Obama's recovery is harming the American people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

william the wie said:


> People are dropping out of the employment pool and real income per capita is dropping, Obama's recovery is harming the American people.



Very true. The labor participation rates are the worst since the Carter years.







Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


----------



## william the wie

Then there is the little matter that the housing bubble prevented the normal overshooting of reversion to the mean in the stock market after the dotcom bomb of 2000 nor did this happen adequately in 2008. Me, I'm making decent returns on my neutral bear hedges, I'm happy.


----------



## Toro

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the that ratio had remained the same as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate would be 11% today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> UE never reached 6% in 2007.
> 
> Perhaps you mean 2008? Even then, it wasn't until 2009 that UE was over 10%
Click to expand...


If the employment to population ratio was the same today as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate today would be 11%.


----------



## Esmeralda

chikenwing said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute to see liberals cheer Wall Street getting richer while Main Street stumbles on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no shame,non not one bit,cried a river while wall street flourished ,during Bush's stay,but now its all good for the annotated one.
Click to expand...


The annotated one?


----------



## Indeependent

william the wie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the that ratio had remained the same as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate would be 11% today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> UE never reached 6% in 2007.
> 
> Perhaps you mean 2008? Even then, it wasn't until 2009 that UE was over 10%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People are dropping out of the employment pool and real income per capita is dropping, Obama's recovery is harming the American people.
Click to expand...


Obama ran his first race based on Fair Trade.
He was FOS.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> If the employment to population ratio was the same today as it was in 2007, the unemployment rate today would be 11%.



Gotcha. Factoring in participation rates. You are correct.


----------



## rdean

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What good will that be if people die via lack of improper healthcare? When you put all 6 million people back on their plans, then we can celebrate the economy. However, what good is celebrating the economy when you're $17 trillion in debt? Hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Substandard Healthcare without maternity or hospital?  Works for me.
> 
> Republicans gave us 12 trillion of that debt with wars and no bid contracts and tax cuts for the rich.  They want to "finish the job".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah.  Obama has 17 Trillion dollars in debt with wars and no bid contracts.  At least the GOPs no bid contracts resulted in success.  Obama's no bid contracts resulted in Healthcare.gov.
> 
> Is the cognitive dissonance ringing in your ears yet, Deanie?
Click to expand...


This is why you fuckers are such losers.  Do you call the carcinogenic trailers in New Orleans a "success"?  Do you call the substandard housing in Iraq that was electrocuting our soldiers a "success"?  You guys put the SUC in success.  Where do you get all this delusion?


----------



## The Rabbi

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Substandard Healthcare without maternity or hospital?  Works for me.
> 
> Republicans gave us 12 trillion of that debt with wars and no bid contracts and tax cuts for the rich.  They want to "finish the job".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah.  Obama has 17 Trillion dollars in debt with wars and no bid contracts.  At least the GOPs no bid contracts resulted in success.  Obama's no bid contracts resulted in Healthcare.gov.
> 
> Is the cognitive dissonance ringing in your ears yet, Deanie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why you fuckers are such losers.  Do you call the carcinogenic trailers in New Orleans a "success"?  Do you call the substandard housing in Iraq that was electrocuting our soldiers a "success"?  You guys put the SUC in success.  Where do you get all this delusion?
Click to expand...


Your'e such a joker.  You just make stuff up and expect people will believe you.  You might be the worst poster on this site.


----------



## Londoner

Amelia said:


> If Republicans cheered Wall Street's worth doubling under a GOP administration while millions of people gave up and just left the job market and weren't even being counted as unemployed anymore, Democrats would be bashing Republicans hard for that.
> 
> But today Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider.
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> The homeless children aren't hilarious.
> 
> But liberals are.



The phrase "Made in China" makes investors wealthy but destroys the middle class.

This explains the cleavage between Main/Wall Street. In 1980 we accelerated a structure that freed capital to seek cheaper labor in freedom hating nation,s but we still delivered lavish subsidies, tax breaks and regulatory favors to these traitors who fund Fox and Rush so that they can distract morons with the culture war. 

In short: we allowed the wealthy to achieve dynastic wealth by cannibalizing the American middle and lower classes (as the corporations in their portfolio shifted production to Communist China)

So when ANYONE tells this liberal that he should be happy that Obama is taking care of the wealthy private sector as the middle class dies, than I say .... FO


----------



## Amelia

Londoner said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans cheered Wall Street's worth doubling under a GOP administration while millions of people gave up and just left the job market and weren't even being counted as unemployed anymore, Democrats would be bashing Republicans hard for that.
> 
> But today Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider.
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> The homeless children aren't hilarious.
> 
> But liberals are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase "Made in China" makes investors wealthy but destroys the middle class.
> 
> This explains the cleavage between Main/Wall Street. In 1980 we accelerated a structure that freed capital to seek cheaper labor in freedom hating nation,s but we still delivered lavish subsidies, tax breaks and regulatory favors to these traitors who fund Fox and Rush so that they can distract morons with the culture war.
> 
> In short: we allowed the wealthy to achieve dynastic wealth by cannibalizing the American middle and lower classes (as the corporations in their portfolio shifted production to Communist China)
> 
> So when ANYONE tells this liberal that he should be happy that Obama is taking care of the wealthy private sector as the middle class dies, than I say .... FO
Click to expand...



I'm not telling any liberals they should be happy about it.  I'm mocking them for being happy about it.  Tell the OP to FO.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Amelia said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans cheered Wall Street's worth doubling under a GOP administration while millions of people gave up and just left the job market and weren't even being counted as unemployed anymore, Democrats would be bashing Republicans hard for that.
> 
> But today Democrats are  singing the praises of the rich getting richer and the income gap getting wider.
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> The homeless children aren't hilarious.
> 
> But liberals are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase "Made in China" makes investors wealthy but destroys the middle class.
> 
> This explains the cleavage between Main/Wall Street. In 1980 we accelerated a structure that freed capital to seek cheaper labor in freedom hating nation,s but we still delivered lavish subsidies, tax breaks and regulatory favors to these traitors who fund Fox and Rush so that they can distract morons with the culture war.
> 
> In short: we allowed the wealthy to achieve dynastic wealth by cannibalizing the American middle and lower classes (as the corporations in their portfolio shifted production to Communist China)
> 
> So when ANYONE tells this liberal that he should be happy that Obama is taking care of the wealthy private sector as the middle class dies, than I say .... FO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling any liberals they should be happy about it.  I'm mocking them for being happy about it.  Tell the OP to FO.
Click to expand...


Who said I was happy?  I posted it and you got your back up about it.  Calm down


----------



## itfitzme

The Rabbi said:


> How could you possibly get that out of what she wrote??
> The point is that Dems are big honking hypocrites, cheering the very same thing they would be booing if it happened under Republicans.



That you don't have a consistent measure of economic improvement, what a "liberal" and a Democrat are for or against.

That is the point.  The point is, your perception of reality is unstable, dependent on how you feel rather than objective measures.

By definition, Democrates are "liberals" and are for wealth distribution, against Wall Street, for welfare and SNAP that feeds homeless children.

By definitions, Republicans are conservative, against wealth distribution, for Wall Street success, against welfare and SNAP.

By definition, anyone that praises Wall Street success is there for a conservative.

That is how they are consistently measured and portrayed by conservatives on this board.  

Apparently, the measures are that anyone that believes in taxes, wealth redistribution, SNAP, welfare, etc is a liberal Democrat.  

There can't be any "hypocricy" because by definition, they aren't liberal Democrats if they measure economic improvement by Wall Street success.

So, again, what the F is the OP talking about?  

Looks like the measure of "liberal" and Democrat is entirely arbitrary.

The reason you don't get it is because you are not capable of objective measures.


----------



## itfitzme

Seeing as the OP and others seem to be a bit confused, here are a number of posts that define how liberals think.  They are provided by people that consider themselves not liberal, either liberatarian or conservative.

www.usmessageboard.com/politics/236003-how-liberals-think.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/217124-how-liberals-think-6.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/econo...e-that-higher-taxes-cause-economic-booms.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ls-really-think-about-us-conservatives-4.html

There are more if you look for them.

See, this is how objective measures work.  First, you define the measure of what the object of interest is.  Such as "liberals", "Democrats", etc.

Then you use that measure to identify the objects.  Having identified the objects of interest based on the measure that was defined, then you can determine if there are other characteristics that they have in common.

And there in lies the problem. 

 "liberals" and "democrats" cannot be first identified by characteristics like "hate wealthy people", "like welfare", "believe in government run education", "like taxes", and "don't consider the stock market as a measure of economic success"  then take people that don't meet those qualifications and call them "liberals" and "Democrats".  

If you're going to use "dislike Wall Steet" as an identifying characteristic, then anyone that likes Wall Street is, by your definition, not a "liberal" or "Democrat".

The even more absurd issue on this whole lack of capacity to measure reality is the taking the "any of the above" as a measure which then puts pretty much everyone into the group except a few that don't match the criteria.  Unfortunately, the "all of the above" is an issue to as then nobody fits the criteria.

Rather, what seems to be the stupid proccess is that of basically lumping anyone that fits the criteria of "I don't like them", deciding the are "liberals", Democrats, or the like, then arbitrarily attributing any or all of the "I don't like that" criteria to all of them.

What it comes down to is basically ingroup/outgroup thinking along with overgeneralization and a lack of precision.


----------



## itfitzme

The Rabbi said:


> How could you possibly get that out of what she wrote??
> The point is that Dems are big honking hypocrites, cheering the very same thing they would be booing if it happened under Republicans.



Another simple point is that a group of people cannot be "hypocritical". And individual can.

Other wise, if Mr. Smith was a registered Republican and Mrs. Smith was a registered Democrat, the the Smith family would be "hypocritical".  That is simple absurdity.


----------



## ashleyjames389

2013 was a good year for tech companies especially social media. But next year will see rise of messaging apps such as whatsapp and wechat


----------

